# Murano engine replacement



## ATOMANT (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a 2004 Murano and was wondering how much it should cost to have an engine installed or is it something that I can do with the help of a mechanic buddy? I have an engine for $3000.00 from a wrecker. Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Unless you have a lift and engine cradle or a table lift, it's going to be tough to do as the engine/trans/subframe drops out of the bottom to replace the engine. For pricing, try this estimator tool:

RepairPrice Estimator - Get an Estimate for a Service or Repair on Your Car : RepairPal


----------



## ATOMANT (Nov 1, 2011)

That labour guide does not have engine swaps. Thanks for the help. Wow drops out the bottom. Wow. I just would like to know how many hours labour to do the job so I dint get ripped off.


----------



## Topol (Dec 9, 2011)

definitely it is better to do it in service - will cost around 4000 USD


----------



## ATOMANT (Nov 1, 2011)

Purchased a good used engine from a wrecker with very low mileage. The tech who installed it said it was a very nice motor and was removed carefully so it was easy for him to swap. The motor came out through the bottom. We had a bit of a problem because the first engine we got the tech refused to install. He said the timing covers had been removed and the whole motor was stripped right down to a long block. The wrecker who supplied the motor claimed it was a good engine but I am happy with the one we ended up[ getting as it was complete with wiring harness and coils and everything. Plug and play. Wound up costing $4500.00 Canadian. Oh and it was extra because we lost the key for the locking wheels and the tech had to get those off, which apparently was not easy as someone had overtightened them.


----------

